# pro pics from this weekend



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

just a taste from the shoot yesterday. miko looks evil in the first one...or bored...he was definitely bored!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww cute pics. You are right, his expression is like yea cheese whatever come on lets go.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

haha yep, he kept trying to lay down!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is such a beautiful dog. And he did have the patience to pose!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Great photos! You all look like such a happy little family :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pics.! What a nice looking family. Miko's thinking "Say cheese???.....where's the MEAT!!?" :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! What a sport! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone looks great!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pictures!! Such a handsome boy!

We're looking for a place to get our family pictures done. DH & I and the pups. :smile:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Great pictures!! Such a handsome boy!
> 
> We're looking for a place to get our family pictures done. DH & I and the pups. :smile:


Thanks! This was a family friend whose work I'd seen on FB, and she only charged $50 and is mailing us a CD with pictures... I'm excited!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pics! You two look great and Miko is absolutely gorgeous! He has such an intense look in that first pic, I love it!


----------

